# A Different UGJ! Need Help On This!



## koolman56 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok soooo, i was thinking and i thought of possibly a good idea. Since my discus dont like a whole lot of water movement maybe you could use my idea to keep down water movement but keep the mulm and fish wastes out from the bottom of the tank.

This idea is inexpensive and i want to know if it will work or not.
ps-if anyone has any ways of perfecting this idea your help would be greatly appreciated :BIGgrin:


So Here's My Idea


1. You get a pvc pipe that will fit onto a powerhead snugly and some elbow connecters and some T conncecters and the things that fit on to the end of a pvc pipe to water cant come out the end(forgot its name)

2.You drill(using a pretty small bit)holes about 1 inch apart from eachother and put them in the bottom of your tank using elbow connectors and etc to make sure there isnt any dead spots. And then you put those things on the end so water cant escape out the end. Then you cover it up with about 1 inch 1/2 of gravel
!Note!-You can use more than one powerhead to make the water pressure in the tubes higher)

3.You hook the powerhead(s) and put a sponge on the intake to use a a sponge filter and it shoots water through the holes and aerates the gravel and keeps mulm from building up.



Soooo do you think it will work?
Because if it does than people can use the idea for their discus or any other fish and i will use it for my tank.


----------



## Alexis (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, of course it would work. I don't want to be the one to tell you this, but that is something that was featured on another forum (*link removed* _I THINK_)
I think it's a great idea and am plannng on implementing it in my cichlid tanks when I move...


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

great idea but where do u get a pvc that'll fit a power head :?


----------



## koolman56 (Oct 5, 2006)

actually that is where i did get my idea but they used a different system they used those jet things and they didnt put holes in the pvc pipe

:BIGtongue:


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Would have to be a small PVC pipe to fit a power head. But sounds like it would work.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

They've been doing this since UG filters were created. I think I was about 12 (oh about 20 years ago) when the shop keeper at my lfs told me that using an airlift for UG plates as oldschool. He mentioned that the best way to run them was with a "reverse" (hard to find but they exist) or with an inverted powerhead firmly attached to the up tube. Instead of sucking crap through the gravel and trapping it underneath you force it up through the gravel. Was supposed to work a charm with a 10g and 2 MJ600. You only needed to find some good heat shrink tubing (available at Fry's cheap) cut about 3" and heat shrink the powerhead to the uplift tube.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hagen makes reverse flow powerheads. Penguin Powerheads have 1 out ot 2 models, that is reverse flow. I have a 10 year old or so Hagen. Actually, it's an older company, which Hagen bought out and put their name on it and works well.


----------

